# How many magazines do you have?



## Sentry18

I am not talking about People or Popular Mechanics; I am talking about gun magazines. Metal or polymer boxes with springs and followers that feed ammunition into automatic or semi-automatic firearms. I own a fair number of firearms and was just going through my stock of magazines and spare parts. When I buy a new magazine I always mark the bottom with a paint marker indicating the magazine's number. If one turns out to be bad and cannot be rebuilt I throw it out and order a replacement mag, numbering it the same as the discarded mag. 

As I was going through my inventory and numbering a pile of new mags that arrived Friday I was somewhat surprised at how many I had. For example I was counting up AR-15 magazines as I just received 10 new Lancer Warfighter magazines. They counted up to be number 34-44 in the stock pile. A few days after that order I got an email about a Labor Day sale where you could get 10 PMags for $100, so I ordered them too. They will be numbers 45-55. While that number may seem high, that comes out to 11 mags for every AR-15 (chambered in 5.56mm) I currently own, and I am 1/2 way through my next build. I find that I like having 10-12 mags per gun on average. 

So how many is enough? How many mags do you have per gun? More for rifles than handguns or less?


----------



## Marcus

I have 10 for my AR, 5 for my 10/22, 5 for my 22 pistol, and 3 for my 9MM.

Generally, I think you'll want more magazines for your fighting arms and less for your pistols since pistols are last ditch self defense weapons.
10 magazines for an AR is more than the standard load out for a soldier (210 rounds) so you have a fudge factor when it comes to resupply.


----------



## oldvet

Way to much info for me to put out in public, I have made that mistake before, learned from it, and will not repeat it. 

What I have is on a "need to know" basis and there is only one person on this forum that I have met and totally trust, has a possible "need to know", but even he dosen't know everything I have. 

You might want to re-think "airing yourself out" in public. Just sayin.


----------



## Moby76065

55 AK mags!!!!!

Sentry I love ya brother, and I'm surely glad you're a cop.
But there is just no 12 step program for mag addictions. KIDDING PARTNER!!!
LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Sentry18

> You might want to re-think "airing yourself out" in public. Just sayin.


Thanks, good advice for sure. But my OPSEC is solid. If someone believes they can track me down and gain access to my supplies then they are either HIGHLY skilled or suicidal. The former are rare and surely do not want my meager cache, the latter are much more prevalent but are unlikely to make it past the front gate.



> Sentry I love ya brother, and I'm surely glad you're a cop. But there is just no 12 step program for mag addictions


Truer words have never been spoken! 

I just cannot pass up on a good deal. The only gun I own that has less than 4 mags for it is my little Ruger LCP (which I call the Noisy Cricket). But if I make it all the way down to that gun, I am probably walking on the edge of death anyway.


----------



## Tweto

Marcus said:


> I have 10 for my AR, 5 for my 10/22, 5 for my 22 pistol, and 3 for my 9MM.
> 
> Generally, I think you'll want more magazines for your fighting arms and less for your pistols since pistols are last ditch self defense weapons.
> 10 magazines for an AR is more than the standard load out for a soldier (210 rounds) so you have a fudge factor when it comes to resupply.


Was watching the military channel a few days ago and they had an hour show on the M-16 and how it changed warfare. In Viet Nam they said that when the "Black rifle" first entered the theater the average soldier carried 1500 rounds into the field each.


----------



## mojo4

Well sentry, we've never met but I picture you as a latino tacklebury....... it takes 20 minutes to take off all your guns!! But I only have 12 per rifle. Double the standard loadout. So I guess I'm as looney as you!


----------



## ComputerGuy

I lost my magazines when the canoe I was in tipped over and my AR fell in the river, along with all the loaded magazines.

I miss them.


----------



## Sentry18

I hate that you have to imagine mojo4, so I have decided to post a rare photo of myself just for prosperity (hint: I am in the middle). And yes, somehow I image you are just as looney as me!


----------



## Resto

I only have 8 20 rnd mags( because thats how many rounds come in a box) for each Rifle. But that will prolly increase to 12, when I get a new tactical vest Diva that I am, Im really into accesories never have enough, one in every color, like my wifes shoes . Pistols, 5 mags per, speed loaders 5 per. If Im carrying conceiled I usually have 1 up with 2 spares of .45 Hydrashock
I like to travel light


----------



## TheAnt

oldvet said:


> Way to much info for me to put out in public, I have made that mistake before, learned from it, and will not repeat it.
> 
> What I have is on a "need to know" basis and there is only one person on this forum that I have met and totally trust, has a possible "need to know", but even he dosen't know everything I have.
> 
> You might want to re-think "airing yourself out" in public. Just sayin.


Gee OldVet, thanks for the vote of confidence in me! 

I ONLY have magazines now that my measly few guns took a swim in the river last canoe trip... Im thinking about throwing the magazines in the river after them. I don't think it will ever be worth my time to buy guns anymore. They are just too costly and who would ever really need one anyway? Thats why we have police! :nuts:


----------



## Sentry18

Wow, two of you lost your guns in the river. Maybe you need to invest in some single point slings. 

Oh well, I am going to go rent some SCUBA gear and go gun shopping!


----------



## Marcus

Tweto said:


> Was watching the military channel a few days ago and they had an hour show on the M-16 and how it changed warfare. In Viet Nam they said that when the "Black rifle" first entered the theater the average soldier carried 1500 rounds into the field each.


That's 50 mags which seems to be quite a bit on the high side since it's roughly 42 pounds of just ammo (not counting the weight of the mags.) How'd you like to hump all that through the bush in sweltering heat?

I do seem to recall that one of the reasons for the 3 round burst was to conserve ammo.

http://www.military-quotes.com/forum/us-infantryman-ammo-load-out-t825.html


----------



## Immolatus

I was thinking of going to my local gun show this weekend, but I have to cross a river, so Im pretty sure thats where anything I may think about possibly purchasing will end up.
You wouldnt need scuba gear, just hit the Potomac below the 81 bridge.
Full of precious metals and guns. Unreal.

Oh, and you dont look so tough!


Im pretty sure I wont be breaking into your house...


----------



## Sentry18

> Oh, and you dont look so tough!


I'm not. I just spent the last 40 minutes playing Barbie.


----------



## Immolatus

Sentry18 said:


> I'm not. I just spent the last 40 minutes playing Barbie.


HAHAHAHAHA!
That would make a great pic!


----------



## Magus

Sentry18 said:


> I hate that you have to imagine mojo4, so I have decided to post a rare photo of myself just for prosperity (hint: I am in the middle). And yes, somehow I image you are just as looney as me!


No twin stockless MP-5 SMGs in breakaway thigh rigs? who in the department pissed off the grant guys?


----------



## biobacon

I have 3 mags for my tact .22. But you know I just got it, fired it yesterday for the first time. Went through each mag a couple times, yeah more is better, I could see myself getting 2 or 3 more easy. This is kind of funny, as Im writing this my soon to be 3 year old has brought me several cups to put apple juice in, Im thinking ths disire to have so many mags starts young Sentry LOL


----------



## Sentry18

> No twin stockless MP-5 SMGs in breakaway thigh rigs?


I took off my duel wield MP-5's so I could breach a door. You will also note that I took off my Ninja Sword before the photo too. Didn't want to seem too tacticool.


----------



## Marcus

Sentry18 said:


> I took off my duel wield MP-5's so I could breach a door. You will also note that I took off my Ninja Sword before the photo too. Didn't want to seem too tacticool.


I thought I recognized you.


----------



## zombieresponder

not enough


----------



## Sentry18

> I thought I recognized you.


A little too Caucasian but close.


----------



## *Andi

Sentry18 said:


> How many mags do you have per gun? More for rifles than handguns or less?


No way I going to tell you ... (Or anyone else reading this.)

:sssh:


----------



## invision

Let's see penthouse, playboy,.... Er? Oh gun magazines... Sorry couldn't resist...


----------



## FrankW

To the OP:
I have a sufficency and am in the same ballpark. But i sure wish I would have bought more of those Gen 2 TAPCO 30 rd Mags when they were on sale for 8.90.


----------



## Sentry18

I was just thinking about this thread last night and here it is revived and maybe even more poignant than it was back in September. I also noticed that I have more evil black rifles and more mags than I did back then too. 55 mags, how did I ever think that was going to be enough. I wonder how many I will have 3 months from now? I am betting more.


----------



## ComputerGuy

223, 308, what types?


----------



## Dakine

I just picked up 9 more mags for pistols and 10 more mag re-build kits for rifles this year. They had been one of my nagging thoughts that I really should have more. I'd have liked to get a lot more but other preps have consumed a lot of money and guns went onto the back burner for a while.

Sentry, you might want to save those crunched up destroyed ones, if some kind of national law is passed that is anything like, or worse than what we have already in CA, those are your proof of needing "rebuild" kits. 

More mags or more guns? or more powder and primers? I can only afford to scratch 1 itch at a time


----------



## AnonyManx

Sentry18 said:


> So how many is enough? How many mags do you have per gun? More for rifles than handguns or less?


I have more than some people would have, but fewer than you have.


----------



## Sentry18

> 223, 308, what types?


I believe in sticking with similar platforms. I have slowly but surely been reducing my rifles to only AR platforms in 5.56mm. I have been doing the same with my handguns settling on 9mm.


----------



## FrankW

I have done the same except my HG's I settled on the 38 SPC/ .357 Mag (since i like the simplcity robustness and tolerance to off- powder loads of revolvers, but to each his own)

I am ready for the Mutant Zombie Biker Communist Cannibals


----------



## ComputerGuy

Sentry18 said:


> I believe in sticking with similar platforms. I have slowly but surely been reducing my rifles to only AR platforms in 5.56mm. I have been doing the same with my handguns settling on 9mm.


Terrific. I am so glad that you have decide to reduce yourself to a 5.56.

That should solve EVERY tactical need that you should encounter!

I bet that your expertise will help those who want some type of help in regards to what types of weapons are needed.

An AR will solve every problem!


----------



## Sentry18

That is of course in the semi-automatic rifle platform. My bolts guns are .308's, my shotguns are 12ga and my handguns are 9mm. I do have one grenade launcher but I settled on 37mm versus 40mm, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Padre

Not enough


----------



## Nor777

Looks like a few of us here need to take a boater safety course. I lost all of mine in a traic boating accident. 
All I have now is a slingshot.


----------



## FrankW

I am pretty certain the magazine shortage is going away.
I am tempted to make some extra money selling mags as most of my Mags are still in original packaing which makes them very attractive for selling.. but I dont want to take advantage of my fellow gun owners.


----------



## hiwall

I don't have very many mags for anything. I only recently purchased a "modern" gun that took a magazine. I have a few guns but my tastes have always been to old guns. I will freely admit that rapid fire is fun!  I'm more of a stop them at 1/4 mile guy.


----------



## Fireman4c

Sentry18 said:


> I believe in sticking with similar platforms. I have slowly but surely been reducing my rifles to only AR platforms in 5.56mm. I have been doing the same with my handguns settling on 9mm.


I have done the same. I had way to many diff calibers. Now I'm carrying .45acp as main pistol with .380 back up. My wife carries 9mm main .380 back up. Are AR's are 5.56 and shotguns are 12 gage long range .300mag. And .22 for small game and every day shooters for my two girls. We had .22, .25, .357, .9mm, .380, .45acp, .40, 5.56, 7.62, 12 and 20 gage .270 and .300mag. Getting rid of a few calibers made the reloading table much better. The Lee's is a great reloader but I hate changing everything out!!! Plus in a fire fight being able to share mags makes sense! We have about 20 mags each for each AR. Around 15 Berrata 9 mags my 1911 mags I have never counted every time I go into a pawn shop I will walk out with at least 2! Back up .380s we only have 2 each hopefully it would never come down to them so I stay on the light side. We try to keep a eye out for good deals on AR mags they are hard to find around here and hate ordering stuff like that off the Internet!


----------



## Magus

I have enough to engage any threat on an eye to eye level, achieve body count and likely survive until the next van full of fools come try me.now ask me the real question:

What ELSE is waiting.
I'm your tax dollars at work.I'm pretty confident, barring a lucky shot I could keep the lamestream media crying for a month about the need to ban junk yards and access to common household chemicals.

<--I don't do Malls, I am what you made me to be, just call in a drone.

OH and GFL that taking me out, I'm too stupid to die!


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

Sentry18 said:


> I hate that you have to imagine mojo4, so I have decided to post a rare photo of myself just for prosperity (hint: I am in the middle). And yes, somehow I image you are just as looney as me!


recognize anyone else?.........



















fun times ......................:sssh:


----------



## sailaway

ComputerGuy said:


> I lost my magazines when the canoe I was in tipped over and my AR fell in the river, along with all the loaded magazines.
> 
> I miss them.


Me too!, only mine rolled off the low side of my sail boat.

I was also told it is hard on the springs to keep them loaded, so most of them weren't. is this true? if so more importantly then what condition are they in?


----------



## hiwall

"I was also told it is hard on the springs to keep them loaded"

It is fine to keep them loaded.


----------



## UncleJoe

sailaway said:


> Me too!, only mine rolled off the low side of my sail boat.


A *real* sailor wouldn't have rifles laying on the deck where they could be washed off.  He would have a few cannons permanently mounted. 

Merry Christmas Sail.


----------



## jsriley5

sailaway said:


> Me too!, only mine rolled off the low side of my sail boat.
> 
> I was also told it is hard on the springs to keep them loaded, so most of them weren't. is this true? if so more importantly then what condition are they in?


If you have ( had?) any old magazines for alder guns maybe even as recent as ww2 era carbines, BAR, 1911 etc I might not keep them loaded all the time but most modern mag springs will be fine "perma loaded" But I too tend to not store loaded even though I know better. But then I have (had) enough mags to rotate for my primary guns and secondaries I just didn't see the need. And gotta love the AK drums you can store loaded and un wound then just wind em up and your ready to roll. I"m sure some of the other drums work that way as well but I don't have any of the others so won't comment.


----------



## HozayBuck

oldvet said:


> Way to much info for me to put out in public, I have made that mistake before, learned from it, and will not repeat it.
> 
> What I have is on a "need to know" basis and there is only one person on this forum that I have met and totally trust, has a possible "need to know", but even he dosen't know everything I have.
> 
> You might want to re-think "airing yourself out" in public. Just sayin.


*No I don't but I'll get ya drunk and you'll spill the beans lololol..

I agree with Dan, too much info out there as is...I'll just say this..I have enough that I won't live long enough to empty them all if the fight comes to me.*


----------



## Fn/Form

sailaway said:


> Me too!, only mine rolled off the low side of my sail boat.
> 
> I was also told it is hard on the springs to keep them loaded, so most of them weren't. is this true? if so more importantly then what condition are they in?


Cycling the springs affects the lifespan much more than static loaded or unloaded.

It's always good to inspect the feed lips of each mag, no matter the make or model. 1911s can be sensitive to this.Heavy use or heavy training using AR mags can cause the lips to start to deform or crack.

Every serious use cartridge should be hand inspected for case integrity, crimp, bullet depth, etc. Bullet depth in full power loads is very important with .40, especially 180gr loads.

If you had the proper scale or balance you could even weigh cartridges to catch squibs.

I've had high dollar factory LE ammo with dents or out-of-round that would cause chambering problems. Only a few cartridges that ever failed to fire.


----------



## Sentry18

Finally! I have enough magazines. I just picked up 10 more. Now if the world goes to hell in a hand basket I will have plenty to read.


----------



## UncleJoe

Sentry18 said:


> Finally! I have enough magazines. I just picked up 10 more. Now if the world goes to hell in a hand basket I will have plenty to read.


You can get lots of FREE magazines.

Hop on over to Pam's download thread.


----------



## labotomi

More today than yesterday. 
6 new XD40/357sig 12rd mags (I have a conversion barrel)
A new XD9 with 2 16rd mags included plus 4 additional ones.

I'm surprised that a local shop had them and they weren't marked way up.


----------



## mojo4

Well I got more mags finally. Now I just have to try to find ammo to put in them. Everywhere is either sold out or the prices are jacked up out of sight. Glad I bought a lot of ammo when I did but this is still nuts!! I tried to narrow down my calibers but its like ditching kids. Id feel like a bastard if I dumped some of my babies!


----------



## jsriley5

mojo4 said:


> Well I got more mags finally. Now I just have to try to find ammo to put in them. Everywhere is either sold out or the prices are jacked up out of sight. Glad I bought a lot of ammo when I did but this is still nuts!! I tried to narrow down my calibers but its like ditching kids. Id feel like a bastard if I dumped some of my babies!


Might as well keep em cuz soon as you sell one that is the type of ammo that will become available  Ya know good ole murphy at work.


----------



## BillS

I don't have any. We have shotguns. I bought slugs and shot. I should buy more shot.


----------



## bugoutbob

I've got a big stack of old National Geographics


----------



## Hoze928

I checked out the local stores after Christmas to see if there was any deals. Man the shelves were empty of all mags and ammo. I'm glad I stocked up but I could use a few more mags. I'm hoping things will settled down so I can pick up a few more. Guess I should think about reloading a few more calibers to keep me safe for the next 4 years.


----------



## Sentry18

No worries, when the January magazine capacity limitation bill is defeated (or just disappears) and Feinstein's anti-gun bill is shot down (pun intended) there will be so many mags sitting on shelves that you will be able to stock up at excellent prices. I foresee some 10 mags for $75 typle deals in our future. Ammo on the other hand will always be in demand and will continue to cost more as the manufacturing of ammo continues to cost more. But availability will improve. The "good" part of this ban scare is that it will turn all gun owners and shooters into preppers. Even if only guns, ammo & mags preppers.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug

Sentry18 said:


> I hate that you have to imagine mojo4, so I have decided to post a rare photo of myself just for prosperity (hint: I am in the middle). And yes, somehow I image you are just as looney as me!


Fond du Lac PD SWAT :sssh:


----------



## FrankW

Sentry18 said:


> The "good" part of this ban scare is that it will turn all gun owners and shooters into preppers. Even if only guns, ammo & mags preppers.


Agreed.
And it helped "radicalize" a good number of run-of-the-mill gunpowners


----------



## Sentry18

RC666, I thought you resigned your membership? Get kicked out of your other forum or just decide that PS was a wonderful place after all?


----------



## Fn/Form

Sentry18 said:


> No worries, when the January magazine capacity limitation bill is defeated (or just disappears) and Feinstein's anti-gun bill is shot down (pun intended) there will be so many mags sitting on shelves that you will be able to stock up at excellent prices. I foresee some 10 mags for $75 typle deals in our future. Ammo on the other hand will always be in demand and will continue to cost more as the manufacturing of ammo continues to cost more. But availability will improve. The "good" part of this ban scare is that it will turn all gun owners and shooters into preppers. Even if only guns, ammo & mags preppers.


Except for this Obamacare thing. That'll keep the prices going up.


----------



## jkaler48

I have about 20 M16/AR15 30 round magazines but no rifle for them. I guess I should trade them off for Mosin ammo since ARRifle and ammo prices went so high.


----------



## partdeux

At the PPC shoot with both SWMBO and I shooting... NOT ENOUGH!

in general, NOT ENOUGH


----------

